# PLEASE HELP ME...



## daveyboy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello,

Im in need of some help to connect my Samsung series 7 LED TV with my surround sound..Im trying to connect my Ps3, Sky HD plus box all to my samsung surround sound system..Heres what i have done already:

Connected the surround sound to the tv by HDMI (all the speakers are wired correctly..) 
Connected the PS3 to the tv by HDMI
Connected the SKY HD to the tv by HDMI

How on earth do I connect all this up so that when I watch sky I get sound through the surround sound speakers and when I play ps3 I get sound through the surround sound???

Any thoughts????

PS the only output I have on my tv is optical out. My surround sound model is Samsung HT-C460 5.1. 

Thanks so much if anyone can help.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Does your surround sound have HDMI? If not then you need to connect another cable for audio like optical or anolog which is usually an RCA cable. Also welcome to the forum.......


----------



## daveyboy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes there is a HDMI but when I play on the PS3 and turn on the surround sound, no sound comes out the speakers....The ONLY audio output i have on the tv is optical....Do i just plug in an optical cable from the tv, into the surround sound optical input, then turn it on to Digital AUX??????does this sound right??? So that when i have the tv and surround sound on, sound should come out the speakers regardless whether is sky or ps3???


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, You said you have the PS3 connected to the tv but you need to go from the PS3 to the surround sound first then another hdmi from the hdmi output to the tv. Then you choose the output you are useing from your surround sound set up.


----------



## daveyboy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

right I understand what you are saying but the only problem is that my samsung surround sound main unit only has one HDMI output (this is for the built in dvd player)........So I cant go from the Ps3 to the surround sound and then out to the TV.... i thought i had it then......Any other thoughts?

PS very appreciate the help..Its been annoying me more ages.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, Then you will need to use another cable for audio. If your tv has optical audio output the go from the tv to the surround audio input. Do the same for all your sources but if you don't have enough inputs or outputs you will need a splitter.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to System Setup and Connection forum. What is the model number of your TV?


----------



## daveyboy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Model number is UE40B7020 LED Tv and surround sound is Ht-C460. both samsung systems


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From the TV manual:

_DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL)
Connects to a Digital Audio component such as a Home theatre receiver.
When a Digital Audio System is connected to the DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL) jack: Decrease the volume of the TV and adjust the volume level with the system’s volume control.

5.1CH audio is possible when the TV is connected to an external device supporting 5.1CH.
When the receiver (home theatre) is set to On, you can hear sound output from the TV’s Optical jack. When the TV is displaying a DTV(air) signal, the TV will send out 5.1 channel sound to the Home theatre receiver. 

*When the source is a digital component such as a DVD / Blu-ray player / Cable Box / Satellite receiver (Set-Top Box) and is connected to the TV via HDMI, only 2 channel soundwill be heard from the Home Theatre receiver. *


*If you want to hear 5.1 channel audio, connect the digital audio out jack on DVD /
Blu-ray player / Cable Box / Satellite receiver (Set-Top Box) directly to an Amplifier or Home Theatre, not the TV.

*_So it appears the Ps3 and Sky HD box would need to be connectted to the optical input on the Ht-C460 in order to get 5.1 sound. Do the Ps3 and Sky HD have optical outputs on them?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

daveyboy10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Connected the surround sound to the tv by HDMI (all the speakers are wired correctly..)
> Connected the PS3 to the tv by HDMI
> ...


I found this information online about your C460.



> Inputs 1 x audio input
> 1 x optical audio
> 1 x USB host
> 2 x microphone inputs



My suggestion:
Connect an optical cable from SKY-HD to optical input on C460 (hopefully you have an output on the SKY).

Connect one RCA cable (red/white) from PS3 to C460.

This way you'll be able to hear everything with the surround.

You can also connect just one optical from TV to C460, but as Mike posted, "You won't be able to hear 5.1 from SKY-HD when connected through TV", just stereo sound, instead you have to do it directly from SKY-HD to C460 :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

He'll have to swap optical cables if he wants 5.1 from the PS3. Or use a switcher if it's a Toslink connection.


----------



## daveyboy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Guys, thanks so much for the help....REALLY appreciate it. But just for the record, both the Sky HD box and ps3 have optical outs, meaning if I want 5.1 out of both devices, I guess i need to keep changing WHICH wont be a problem...I have been looking at those splittors and apparently they are so......


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Check out www.monoprice.com They have the best prices.


----------

